# renting property near north coast of Portugal



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,
I am looking at renting an apartment or house on a permanent basis somewhere near a coastal town like Vila Praia de Ancora, down to Vila da Conde - within 30-60 minutes drive from the coast. Any suggestions most welcome, along with pitfalls and trade-offs that I might encounter?
thanks!


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello,

Look for an apartment over the winter, the prices are quite lower and supply is higher. 

KR


----------

